# The Viper in action



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I show this video to my customers, it sells. The Viper is a 600gpf toilet, the Avalanche is rated 1000gpf. Gerber is making some nice gravity flush toilets these days.:thumbup:


http://www.espmetro.com/images/viper_performance.WMV


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

DAMMITTT. Does that come in a convertible, or only a hard top?


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> DAMMITTT. Does that come in a convertible, or only a hard top?


I started getting a funny feeling in my gut when watching that video again, could have been all the irish beer, corned beef and cabbage and then the chocolate cake for desert. I gotta run, later!!!!!!:blink:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Saw those at PHCC last year and thought they were a good, low-cost option. Standard fill valve and flapper in the tank. Customer feedback?


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Standard parts, no funny business. I've installed lots of them, customers love the toilets because they work. I love them because I don't get call backs. The avalanche has a 3" flush valve with a regular flapper (something that AS learned the hard way), Has a standard fluidmaster, Dual fed siphon jets, and a 2" glazed trap. If the Viper can do what's in the video just imagine how the Avalanche flushes. I have one in my house, it works!


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Looks like a post White Castle moment......but that would require paper towels:laughing:


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Looiks impressive!


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

gusty60 said:


> Looiks impressive!


Sold two more Vipers today.:thumbup:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I like it! I gotta get some of that "test media"!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Iron , Glad you are LOVING 'em !! I been pushing the Gerbers for a while and every customer LOVES them !! Finally ,,, a really good product !!

Cal


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I just put a Viper in today. People really give me a good responce on them. I keep or try to keep 6 Vipers and 4 Avalanches on hand.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

I hope a closet auger can get through the trap just in case. At the school district, I installed some Gerber pressure tank flush models last year, and while they rarely plug up, I can't get a standard small bulb General auger through the traps.:furious:


----------



## sweetness09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Gerbers are good units especially for the price..


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

Does anyone know who made the video?


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice crapper indeed. Have to get one and test it against the Toto in a paper towel flush off.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I just talked to the owner of the plumbing supply, and told him he should stock these as I've been hearing good things about the viper and avalanche. For Gerber they only have the builders grade, not a great flusher.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> I just talked to the owner of the plumbing supply, and told him he should stock these as I've been hearing good things about the viper and avalanche. For Gerber they only have the builders grade, not a great flusher.


Same here, these ******* builders down here dont give a crap about the "better" toilets.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> I just talked to the owner of the plumbing supply, and told him he should stock these as I've been hearing good things about the viper and avalanche. For Gerber they only have the builders grade, not a great flusher.



The Viper is only 80 bucks! It IS a builders grade toilet that flushes like a much more expensive one! I doubt anyone can find a better flushing toilet for that price. If they want to upgrade from great to "Total Wow" then sell the Avalanche!:thumbup:
All I can say about the Viper and Avalanche is this, Finally someone made a couple of great flushing toilets at great prices with no nonsense easily obtained parts. Thank you Gerber!:thumbsup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Same here, these ******* builders down here dont give a crap about the "better" toilets.


If you build a house and don't care how the crap goes down... you might be a ******* builder. :laughing::whistling2:


----------

